# Fruit shoots



## Ruth Goode (Apr 25, 2012)

Damn fruit shoot drinks the non low sugar coming back in the shops again!!! I had to email Robinsons asking them to put these low sugar drinks in different colour bottles as they are in exactly the same colour bottles.
I mistook them twice in a week, first I saw it quickly but second one Carly drank it all... Grrr... A meal time insulin needed!!!!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Apr 26, 2012)

Britvic conform to the labelling legislation and associated guidelines to ensure labelling requirements are met and also that labelling is clear and informative. 

I can also confirm that the Low Sugar Fruit Shoots have a blue top, and Full Sugar Fruit Shoots have green tops for our consumers to differentiate from the two.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Apr 26, 2012)

Now I know what to look for, I hope none of you mistook them.


----------



## Medusa (Apr 26, 2012)

the low sugar ones seem to set my son off on bad behaviour..... didnt know you could get full sugar ones...... i tend to buy the sainsburys ones with out sugar they are cheaper and bigger too.....


----------

